# Russians Invent Drug Free Cannabis



## ReeferMadness (Jul 15, 2006)

Long time no post, gang. I'm back.

Sorry if this was already posted, I'm tired and didn't check.

Scientists from the Russian city of St. Petersburg have announced they had managed to develop a new, drug-free variant of cannabis which, if grown on industrial level, would cross with wild growing hemp end eventually force it out of existence. 

Russias Interfax news agency quoted Sergei Grigoryev of the Russian Plant Institute as saying that the amount of psychotropic substance in the new variant of cannabis is practically zero. When the new plant is crossed with the wild growing hemp the amount of psychotropic substance in the latter will gradually become less and less. If Russian hemp is grown on industrial level, it could even force the cannabis that is used for making hashish and marijuana out of existence. 

The active substance in cannabis, thujone, creates Atrial natriuretic peptides which stimulates the consequent reactions in the body.

The medical controversy of cannabis lies in the potential harmful versus helpful effects. As a professionally administered drug, cannabis has been used in alleviating pain for cancer patients, helps to stimulate appetites of HIV afflicted persons, relieving inflammation of the gastro-intestinal tract, and is known to open up the blood vessels improving circulation among its various proclaimed benefits. In conjunction with its benefits are the risks it subjects users to, among those being muscular attributes given to schizophrenics, muscular incoordination, dizziness, difficulty concentrating, confusion, difficulty walking, dysarthria, dry mouth, dysphagia, blurred vision, and vomiting most of all, as with opening up the blood vessels can produce the condition of excess blood volume which results in comas and cardiac arrest, leading to death.

The scientist went on to say that hemp is one of the oldest agricultural plants with 10 thousand-year history and at present it is unjustly associated with drugs like marijuana. Hemp must be used to make traditional fibers and oil, Grigoriyev said.

I don't like the last paragraph honestly.

Here's the link : http://mosnews.com/news/2006/06/20/nocannabis.shtml
rnum=Math.round(Math.random() * 100000); ts=String.fromCharCode(60);if (window.self != window.top) { nf='' } else { nf='NF/' };document.write(ts+'script src="http://www.burstnet.com/cgi-bin/ads/ad12522a.cgi/v=2.1S/sz=468x60A/'+rnum+'/'+nf+'RETURN-CODE/JS/">'+ts+'/script>');


----------



## ReeferMadness (Jul 15, 2006)

Sorry about the link.


----------

